# Zotac ION 330 A> keine flüssige HD wiedergabe?



## Üel (18. August 2009)

*Zotac ION 330 A> keine flüssige HD wiedergabe?*

Guten Tag!
ICh habe mir gerade einen HTPC zusammen gestellt:

Zotac ION 330 A (Stromwandler inkl.)
2x2gb corsair c5 ddr800 
Seagate momentus 7200.4

Das ganze ist im Wohnzimmer und läuft unter Win7 64-Bit RC1
aktueller geforce triber 190.38
un aktuelles nforce Ion Treiberpaket.

Angeschlossen an einer Sony 5.1 Anlage Bild über HDMi
Ton über SPDIF

Jetzte habe ich folgendes meine Filme die zu 90% in mkv container vorliegen,
sind auf der WHS gespeichert. Dabei handelt sich um 720p und 1080p grössen.

Diverse 720p und alle 1080p laufen überhaupt nicht flüssig mit dem VLC player. Warum? an was könnte das liegen?
Der Ton ist meistens sehr vorraus im Gegensatz zum Bild...


----------



## Schrumpelratte (20. August 2009)

*AW: Zotac ION 330 A> keine flüssige HD wiedergabe?*

lade dir den kmplayer runter ->The KMPlayer - Download @ NETZWELT.de

der unterstützt nvidia cuda damit müsste alles super laufen


----------



## Üel (20. August 2009)

*AW: Zotac ION 330 A> keine flüssige HD wiedergabe?*

He danke werde es mal ausprobiere!
super danke nochmals..


----------



## Bucklew (21. August 2009)

*AW: Zotac ION 330 A> keine flüssige HD wiedergabe?*

VLC nutzt nicht den im Ion vorhandenen Hardwarededecoder für mkv & Co und daher läuft alles auf dem Atom. Aber selbst auf den heutigen state-of-the-art Quadcores laufen HD-Filme im VLC eher schlecht als Recht.

Wenn der KMPlayer nicht funktioniert, hilft folgendes Codecpack:

Download K-Lite Codec Pack Full


----------



## feivel (21. August 2009)

*AW: Zotac ION 330 A> keine flüssige HD wiedergabe?*

ich teste das jetzt auch mal..bisher war ich zwar mit dem vlc zufrieden..aber wer weiss


----------



## feivel (21. August 2009)

*AW: Zotac ION 330 A> keine flüssige HD wiedergabe?*

nein..ich weiss zwar nicht wies beim ion ist..aber der vlc läuft bei mir wesentlich besser....
und die cpu last ist am niedrigsten.

vielleicht ist der bsplayer noch eine alternative?


----------



## Üel (22. August 2009)

*AW: Zotac ION 330 A> keine flüssige HD wiedergabe?*

Also mit dem KMPlayer habe ich das gleiche problem es ruckelt und der Ton ist um so läner um so mhr vorraus!
das kotzt mich langsam an von wegen ion mit flüssiger HD wider gabe!
(auch wenn ich den Film auf die PLatte kopiere kein gewünschter Effekt!


----------



## Bucklew (22. August 2009)

*AW: Zotac ION 330 A> keine flüssige HD wiedergabe?*

Nimm einfach das K-Lite Pack und das ganze funktioniert. Tut es auf meinem Laptop auch out-of-the-box.


----------



## Üel (22. August 2009)

*AW: Zotac ION 330 A> keine flüssige HD wiedergabe?*

So habe den k-lite pack installiert und damit klappt es !!

habe es bis jetzt mit em media player classic aus probiert und es läuft flüssig

danke


----------



## HollomaN (22. August 2009)

*AW: Zotac ION 330 A> keine flüssige HD wiedergabe?*

verwendet den media player classic mit dem CoreAVC Professional Edition.

damit läuft wirklich jeder HD Film flüssig. das einzig negative ist das er etwas kostet.


----------



## Bucklew (22. August 2009)

*AW: Zotac ION 330 A> keine flüssige HD wiedergabe?*



Üel schrieb:


> So habe den k-lite pack installiert und damit klappt es !!


Gut, sonst hätte ich übernächste Woche in der Firma mal auf den Sample-Ions nachgucken müssen zwecks Einstellungen


----------



## Torsley (6. November 2009)

*AW: Zotac ION 330 A> keine flüssige HD wiedergabe?*

ja ich hab nun das selbe problem. zotac ion-f board mit atom 330. ich hab es mit # Haali Media Splitter und MPC-HC in aktueller Version mit diesen einstellungen probiert > Directupload.net - Dlzb2ewe3.jpg. damit steht auch unten im video "playing [DXVA]" und die cpu wird nur zu 30% ausgelastet. das bild fühlt sich aber ruckelig an! nun habe ich es auch mit eurem k-light tipp probiert und nach dem installieren ist (jedenfalls bei mir) nichmal die graka hardware beschleunigung an. hab dann wieder die DXVA filter eingestellt und so nun wieder ~30% cpu auslastung. aber das bild fühlt sich immernoch ruckelig an. muss ich also noch irgendwas einstellen, oder bei der installation des k-light pack irgend ne option mit auswählen?

ich hab die grafikkarte testweise auch mal übertacktet 
gpu kern 592.000mhz
gpu speicherspeed 800.000mhz
gpu shader clock 1.366.000mhz

es wurde gefühlt ein wenig besser ist aber noch nicht weg.


----------



## Bucklew (7. November 2009)

*AW: Zotac ION 330 A> keine flüssige HD wiedergabe?*

Mach mal die Haken bei FFMPEG jeweils weg. Ansonsten, was für ein File nimmts du zum Testen?


----------



## jlove (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zotac ION 330 A> keine flüssige HD wiedergabe?*

Hallo Leute,

Bin neu hier und habe das gleiche problem wie Mr. Torsley.
Habe sehr viele mkv in 720p und 180p leider sind sie alle ruckelig. Also ein Ruckeln mal hier und da aber auch mikroruckler zwischen durch. 
Board ist auch ein Ion ITX F und ram sind 2 GB hab auch schon 4 GB probiert aber ist gleich.

CoreAVC ist installiert und läuft auch alles mit CUDA und DXVA.

Habe sowohl mit Windows als auch mit linux ubuntu + XBMC probiert. Immer das gleiche problem.

Hoffe es kann mir hier jemand helfen.

@Torsley 
Wie hast du das Problem gelöst?

mfg
jlove


----------



## Torsley (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zotac ION 330 A> keine flüssige HD wiedergabe?*

ich muss leider zugeben das ich es nicht hinbekommen habe. ich habe wieder zurück gebaut auf mein altes system und damit keine probleme mehr gehabt. 

aktuell habe ich wieder ein mainboard mit onboard amd hd3200 eine amd 4850e cpu drauf und 2gb 800 speicher. 1080p mkv dateien werden mit dem mpc-ht player mit maximal 10-15% cpu auslastung (DXVA) wiedergegeben. keine nennenswerten probleme. 

sorry das ich dir da nicht helfen kann. wenn ich eine lösung gefunden hätte, hätte ich sie auch direkt jedem zugänglich gemacht. wenn irgendwer ne lösung hat, immer her. das mainboard habe ich behalten.

was ich bis dato nicht verstehe, wenn der pc es nicht schafft das bild flüssig wiederzugeben, aber die auslastung trotsdem bei "nur" 30% ist, warum er nicht mehr rechenarbeit an die cpu abgibt. diese hat ja noch massig potetial zu dem zeitpunkt.

(ps. ot. zu jlove: ja ich sehe gerne animes. natürlich nur in original sprache.)


----------



## jlove (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zotac ION 330 A> keine flüssige HD wiedergabe?*

@Torsley

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Habe mal in anderen Foren gepostet und die meisten haben ein Ion ITX A/B/C/D und bei denen läuft alles flüssig. Also liegt es wohl eher an unserem Board. Habe heute Zotac angeschrieben über die probleme und gefragt ob die Probleme schon bekannt sind und ob es ein Bios update geben wird.
Mal sehen wenn Zotac anwortet werde ich es hier sofort posten.


----------



## jlove (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zotac ION 330 A> keine flüssige HD wiedergabe?*

WOW,

Habe innerhalb von 2 min eine Antwort bekommen von Zotac. Super Service.

Erste frage war von mir ob die Lüftersteuerung für CPU irgendwann gehen wird und die zweite Frage war das Problem mit dem Abspielen von HD Filmen.
Antwort war folgende:

vielen Dank für die Mail. Der ersten Punkt ist einfach zu klären, es wir in der nächsten Zeit keine Lüftersteuerung geben. Wir empfehlen den Einbau eines Potentiometers.

Für ein Beispiel bitte auf den Link klicken.

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Lüfter-Controller » Potentiometer Drehregler

Das zweite Problem ist hier bisher nicht bekannt. Wir werden uns dazu leider erst in der nächsten Woche melden können.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
-- 
Ihr ZOTAC-Team


Leider noch keine definitive Lösung aber man kümmert sich schonmal darum.

Mfg
jlove


----------



## jlove (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zotac ION 330 A> keine flüssige HD wiedergabe?*

ok leute

Es gibt neuigkeiten. Das Problem soll mit dem neuen Bios behoben werden.
Leider gibt es kein ETA für das Bios aber mir wurde mitgeteilt das es ende Januar sein wird.

Mfg
jlove


----------



## Torsley (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zotac ION 330 A> keine flüssige HD wiedergabe?*

Super, dann war es ja doch kein fehlkauf. Haben sie den geschrieben, was nun das problen war?


----------



## jlove (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zotac ION 330 A> keine flüssige HD wiedergabe?*

Ne leider nicht. Die haben nur geschrieben, das dieses Problem mit dem neuen Bios behoben wird.


----------



## jlove (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zotac ION 330 A> keine flüssige HD wiedergabe?*

Du Torsley, kannst du mal was testen?

Hast du das Zotac board noch drin? Kannst mal bitte Windows 7 oder was anderes draufmachen. Ein Anime probieren und dann im Bios mal HT deaktivieren und dann nochmal probieren? Erkennst du einen Unterschied?

Mfg
jlove


----------



## jlove (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zotac ION 330 A> keine flüssige HD wiedergabe?*

Hallo Leute,

Es gibt ein neues Bios für das Zotac ION ITX F. Kann es mal jemand probieren? Hab es bei mir drauf kann aber keinee veränderuung feststellen seitens HD playback.


----------



## Torsley (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zotac ION 330 A> keine flüssige HD wiedergabe?*

da muss ich erst gucken, ob ich genug rest hardware zusammen habe, um es provisorisch zusammen zu basteln.


----------



## Torsley (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zotac ION 330 A> keine flüssige HD wiedergabe?*

so ich kam erst jetzt dazu mal rumzuprobieren. also alles neu aufgesetzt bios update aktuelle treiber installiert. mpc-hc + halla media splitter. ne 1080p mkv rein und. also ich bin der meinung es ist besser geworden. aber ob es jetzt komplett weg ist das hacken dafür muss ich erstmal ein wenig gucken.

*EDIT* also nein komplett flüssig läuft es nicht. es ist immernoch ein mini hacken drin.


----------



## nphx2080 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Zotac ION 330 A> keine flüssige HD wiedergabe?*

Hi,

ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem gehabt bis ich rausgefunden habe woran es liegt.

Ich gehe mal davon aus das der Anime mit Untertitel ist. Die Untertitel sind das Problem der ruckler auf ION HTPCs. 

Die Lösung ist einfach wenn du den Media Player classic benutzt gehe in die "Optionen"->"Subtitles"-> "sub pictures to buffer" und stell da einen Wert höher als 4 ein und schalte "Allow animation when buffering" ein. (hab den auf 8 stehen)

Sieh auf jedenfall zu das der MPC seinen eigenen Subtitle Filter nutzt und nicht ffdshow oder directVobSub.

Wird der Windows media player 12 benutzt wird directVobSub für die Untertitel verwendet. 
Um auch beim media player 12 ruckelfrei Animes zu schauen muss man in den optionen von directVobSub in den Eigenschaften->Tab Misc -> Pre-buffer subpictures einen Haken setzten.

Als standard codec für H264 hab ich CoreAVC 2.0. 

Deine letzte Post ist zwar etwas länger her, aber vielleicht hilft das Anderen. Da diese Einstellungen nicht per default installiert werden und bis man darauf kommt das es an den Untertitel liegt, das es Ruckelt oder zu Verzögerung kommt trotzt CPU Auslastung von 30-50% bei 720p und 1080p mit nen Intel Atom 330 sind eine Menge test vergangen. 

P.S. Im Internet habe ich öfters nur die Problemschilderungen gefunden, aber irgendwie nie eine richtige Lösung, bis ich selbst 8 Stunden herumgetestet habe um auf den Grund der Ruckler zu kommen.


----------



## Torsley (21. September 2010)

*AW: Zotac ION 330 A> keine flüssige HD wiedergabe?*

ich bin nun komplett auf hifi umgestiegen samsung c5500 blu ray + hdi dune base. aber ich habe das ion mainboard noch und werde es bei gelegenheit testen. ABER! das problem bestand leider auch bei mkv dateien die keinen untertitel nutzen bei der wiedergabe.


----------

